# Langue de bois



## plemy

Necesito un favor:
¿Cómo se traduce "langue de bois" en castellano?
Selon Wikipedia
La *langue de bois* est une figure de rhétorique consistant à détourner la réalité par les mots.
C'est une forme d'expression qui, notamment en matière politique, sert à dissimuler un manque d'informations précises sur un événement ou un projet, en proclamant des banalités soit abstraites et pompeuses soit jouant sur les sentiments plus que sur les faits.


----------



## lembisico

Hola,
 
Para mí, se refiere esencialmente al lenguaje político, por eso diría "políticamente correcto". Pero espera más opiniones.
 
chau.


----------



## totor

en argentina, a eso se llama *chicana*.


----------



## plemy

Lo de "chicana", no lo conozco... es jerga? podría dar un ejemplo.

Lo de "políticamente correcto, es correcto... pero no lo puedo repetir demasiado (estoy redactando un articulo sobre los discursos de los agentes y organizaciones de desarrollo, que justamente puede asimilarse a la "langue de bois" de los políticos (La idea es del antropólogo Jean-Pierre Olivier de Sardan).

Gracias de todos modos



totor said:


> en argentina, a eso se llama *chicana*.


 

Es jerga?
podría dar un ejemplo.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## lembisico

Entonces quizás podrías usar un "lenguaje estereotipado, formateado, suavizado, que abusa de eufemismos y rodeos para encubrir la realidad...
A ver que dicen los demás.

Ciao.

PD: lo de "chicana" a mí sólo me suena por la banda


----------



## traduttoretraditore

He encontrado "lenguaje enganoso" pero esta lejos de la imagen divertida de "la langue de bois francesa"
Ciao


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

¿Palabrería? : abundancia de palabras vanas y ociosas (DRAE).

Un beso y hasta luego


----------



## totor

el _diccionario de argentinismos_ de mariano nasta

www.geocities.com/arqnasta/

define a *chicana* como:

Chicana: En carreras de autos, curva y contracurva dispuesta para disminuir la velocidad de los autos. Por extensión, cualquier artificio para demorar una sentencia en un juicio, o una votación en un congreso.


----------



## plemy

totor said:


> el _diccionario de argentinismos_ de mariano nasta
> 
> www.geocities.com/arqnasta/
> 
> define a *chicana* como:
> 
> Chicana: En carreras de autos, curva y contracurva dispuesta para disminuir la velocidad de los autos. Por extensión, cualquier artificio para demorar una sentencia en un juicio, o una votación en un congreso.


 
Gracias por la aclaración. O sea _une bonne vieille chicane_... 
No le va a mi necesidad. Así me estoy quedando:
Este autor menciona el lenguaje estereotipado de la configuración desarrollista, una retórica políticamente correcta ("_la langue de bois_"); en efecto como la política, la configuración  desarrollista está basada en una acción voluntarista que pretende transformar la realidad y en un discurso donde se reinterpreta la realidad (problemática), se enfatiza la acción, las actividades, la inversión y se visibilizan sólo ciertos logros; pero se minimizan los efectos secundarios o se llega a ignorar las derivas y problemas inducidos.
 
Gracias a todos.


----------



## Stelli

Hola,

Por lo que he encontrado la expresión ''langue de bois'' significa jerga política

Saludos,


----------



## chics

Salut! ajourd'hui j'ai trouvé "langue de bois" dans le journal "Metro" parisien, en parlant d'un neuf programme "rose" a la tele qui parle des celebres, (des "people" qu'ils disent)... 

La frase c'est celuici:
On se demandera s'il vaut mieux etre le fils a Madonna ou de Michael Jackson... on parlera sans *langue de bois*.
(Benjamin Castaldi, sur page 26 du Metro)

Pourrait etre ça *sin pelos en la lengua*?
Ici jerga política c'est clair que ça ne marche pas... ;-)

Merci!!!

________________________________________________________________
Escuse moi pour les fautes. Toutes les corrections sont bienvenues!


----------



## chics

Bon, c'est trop tard, mais... 




plemy said:


> Este autor menciona el lenguaje estereotipado de la configuración desarrollista, una retórica políticamente correcta ("_la langue de bois_"); en efecto como la política, la configuración desarrollista está basada en una acción voluntarista que pretende transformar la realidad y en un discurso donde se reinterpreta la realidad (problemática)  *problemática *está bien, también , se enfatiza la acción, las actividades, la inversión y se visibilizan* visualizan* sólo ciertos logros; pero se minimizan los efectos secundarios o se llega a ignorar las derivas y problemas inducidos.
> 
> Gracias a todos.


----------



## plemy

Muchas gracias chics.
Mieux vaut tard que jamais!
estoy de acuerdo con tu traduction "sin pelo en la lengua" que le va muy bien en tu ejemplo. Trataré de usarla en una nueva versión de mi artículo.
En cambio me parece que tu *visualizan* no refleja la "visibilización" (rendre visible). 
Saludos


----------



## yserien

Parler "sans pelos en la lengua" est une façon de parler que n'a rien à voir avec langue de bois. C'est un parler clair,direct,sincère, sans ambages qui va droit au coeur des gens. Les hommes politiques, eux, parlent d'une manière tout á fait différent, comme tout le monde sait.


----------



## yserien

Gévy said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Palabrería? : abundancia de palabras vanas y ociosas (DRAE).
> 
> Un beso y hasta luego


Esto es !! No tiene nada que ver con hablar sin pelos en la lengua, todo lo contrario.


----------



## chics

yo solo intentaba adivinar...

Et, alors, dans mon contexte???  _Sin palabrerías_ aussi???


----------



## yserien

chics said:


> yo solo intentaba adivinar...
> 
> Et, alors, dans mon contexte???  _Sin palabrerías_ aussi???



Pienso que si, espera a ver lo que dicen los demás. Se dice no tener pelos en la lengua a una persona que habla claro, directo, noble etc.....tu sabes siempre lo que quiere decir. Langue de bois, si es la jerga de los politicos, ya me dirás


----------



## plemy

Retomo lo de chics, (con lo cual estoy de acuerdo)
parler sans langue de bois = hablar sin pelos en la lengua
                                    = hablar sin palabrería

Mi pregunta original era: 
ce discours est une langue de bois = es un discurso que legitima / legitimiza


----------



## yserien

plemy said:


> Retomo lo de chics, (con lo cual estoy de acuerdo)
> parler sans langue de bois = hablar sin pelos en la lengua
> = hablar sin palabrería
> 
> Mi pregunta original era:
> ce discours est une langue de bois = es un discurso que legitima / legitimiza


 Si nos atenemos a la definición de Wikipedia yo entiendo todo lo contrario


----------



## FranParis

Langue de bois = hablar para no decir nada.

"_La langue de bois_ est une langue qui non seulement n'exprime pas le réel mais qui, en plus, empêche de l'exprimer. Elle donne l'impression de faire de la communication mais n'est en fait qu'un vecteur de non communication, de langage figé, fictif voire trompeur. En effet, dès que l'on se sent épié, prisonnier, on cesse d'utiliser la langue comme un miroir de nos pensées et elle devient un leurre et masque nos pensées pour ne refléter que ce qui est bien ou ce que l'autre veut entendre."


----------



## kyoku

bonsoir,

La langue de bois est en effet, un exercice de rhétorique, une figure de style.

donc on peut utiliser en espagnol: "retórica barata" . on comprendra très bien en espagnol.

Tu peux changer l'adjectif si tu le juge trop fort...ou pas assez.

bye.


----------



## chics

He preguntado por ahí y también me dicen "como hablan los políticos", con las mismas palabras! Así que será más la retórica barata que alto y claro, no?

Muchísimas gracias a todos.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No hace mucho, me dieron este enlace donde veras muy bien lo que es y como se hace :

http://www.presidentielle-2007.net/generateur-de-langue-de-bois.php

¡Que os diviertáis!

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## JCBC01

Hola a todos, buenos días.
Por favor ayudenme con esa frase que no entiendo muy bien en frances.
El texto origen dice:
*"On va parler de cinema sans langue de bois"*

Según el larousse "langue de bois" quiere decir "lenguaje estereotipado", lo cual me deja en las mismas poruqe no entiendo la formulación. No entiendo como se puede hablar de algo con un lenguaje esteretipado. No se de verdad.
No quiero caer en un sin sentido, pero por el contexto del programa que estoy traduciendo (un programa dedicado al cine y a las críticas de las peliculas del momento) pienso que pudiera poner "vamos a hablar sin pelos en la lengua", es decir vamos a decir la verdad de todo, vamos a hablar de todo y de todos... 
No sé... aidez moi. Además si yo digo "Sin pelos en la lengua", ¿será que en toda latinoamérica lo entienden?. Eso lo decimos en Venezuela, ahora no sé si todos los latinos así lo entienden. 
Gracias, merci...


----------



## Namarne

Sobre la expresión "langue de bois" he encontrado estos dos links interesantes: 
http://www.mon-expression.info/index.php/langue-de-bois 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Langue_de_bois 

Quizá "sin pelos en la lengua" no se acomoda totalmente, pero podría pasar. Tal vez podría quedar bien: "hablar sin falsa retórica". 

En cuanto a la utilización de "sin pelos en la lengua", en España es una expresión muy habitual.


----------



## dita-f

hola, yo entendía que la frase se aplicaba a los que sólo hablan por hablar, y no dicen nada nuevo. 

¿puede ser?


----------



## JCBC01

*Bueno amigos... según todo lo que he visto y leído... creo entender que son "eufemismos", la forma retórica del discurso... *
*El problema es el contexto... Y acabo de ver que en la traducción que hago lo nombran otra vez...  *

*"Le lendemain, ils (les acteurs) repartent a Londres pour les premieres interviews à 10h00.*
*"C'est pas une vie facile (celle des acteurs)*
*"Et la langue de bois fait partie du servide 5 étoiles (Les hotels)*
*"Les palaces accueillent les réunions avec les journalistes:..."*

*Entonces pues... no entiendo...  Yo creo que tambien estoy teniendo un problema de español fuerte... ¿Será que sigo sin entender que es lo que significa retórica, eufemismos y demás...? *

*Ok chicos y chicas..., sigo con mi traducción y seguiremos en contacto. *

*Gracias a todos.*


----------



## pablo_40

Creo que la expresión "langue de bois" cuando se aplica a políticos se refiere a discurso vacío, hueco (hablar con vehemencia sin decir nada realmente importante, haciendo incluso demagogia, sin fondo). 

Entiendo que en la frase *"On va parler de cinema sans langue de bois"* se alude a que se pretende hablar de ese tema con claridad, de modo comprometido, sin adornos de estilo quizá.


No sé si esto ayuda.


----------



## cat06

Hola

La explicacion de Pablo_ 40 me parece muy bien!
"Parler sans langue de bois" es "decirlo todo"  sin tratar de callar algo valiendose de palabras vacias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Un interesante artículo sobre el tema (Gracias Belén).
- lenguaje político
- lenguaje políticamente correcto 
- lenguaje de eufemismos
son las expresiones empleadas en este artículo para lo que llamamos la _langue de bois_.
O la del título: *la cosmética del lenguaje*  que desgraciadamente no ha cuajado todavía .

Bonne lecture.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

cat06 said:


> "Parler sans langue de bois" es "decirlo todo" sin tratar de callar algo valiendose de palabras vacias


 

Aquí están unos ejemplos de lo que puede ser "la langue de bois" en boca de profesores que se dirigen a los padres de los alumnos con "miramientos"


C'est un très mauvais élève ===> " Il rencontre des difficultés".

Il ne fait rien ===> "Il manifeste un léger déficit de motivation 

Il est paresseux ==> "Il ne présente aucune appétence manifeste pour le travail scolaire 

Il ne fait rien ==> "Sa volonté de bien faire semble commencer à devenir perceptible"

Il ne sait rien ==> "Les objectifs pédagogiques sont inadaptés à ses potentialités "

Il est bête ==> "Le processus de réflexion devrait connaître un déblocage imminent"
 
Il a de mauvais résultats ==> "Il pourrait certainement mieux faire si le contexte s'y prêtait "


----------



## jprr

"Parler la langue de bois" creo que es "hablar con pelos en la lengua"

Pero no sé como armar "ce discours est une langue de bois" ... Este discurso le hizó un peludo de la lengua ?

PD por favor leen _debidamente_ peludo


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

En el diccionario Larousse se la define como: "lenguaje engañoso de los políticos": http://diccionario.reverso.net/frances-espanol/langue de bois.

Dado que desde siempre ése ha sido el arte de los sofistas, yo propongo, si la opción del Larousse no agrada: "sofistiquería".


----------



## esteban

Aparte de la propuestas que se han hecho:

Parler sans langue de bois <=> Hablar sin rodeos, hablar sin tapujos


En algunos casos, "adoptar un lenguaje politiquero" puede traducir "parler la langue de bois" si estamos hablando de un discurso demagógico y engañoso por ejemplo.


Saludos
esteban


----------



## atleti

De acuerdo con la proposicion de esteban : "hablar sin rodeos". 

Saludos,


----------



## amateur65

es un discurso lleno de palabreria pero carente de sentido, existen por internet muchos ejemplos en los cuales se seleccionan frases al azar entres varias columnas que leidos enlazados entre si parecen decir algo cuando en realidad no dicen nada cocherente. 

Lo siento pero los enlaces a Youtube no están permitidos (Norma 4)
Athos de Tracia (Moderadora) 
Un saludo


----------



## FJM

Je pense que dans ces cas, on a intérêt à partir de la situation communicative: Quand/en quelles occasion utilise qui telle ou telle formule? 'Langue de bois' s'utilise surtout en parlant des politiciens qui fatiguent les gens à raconter toujours les mêmes histoires, souvent peu crédibles, ce que les gens n'aiment plus... No conozco una tal formula en español. Pero me gustaría mucho conocerla.


----------



## Mauvaise Langue

Salut,
Hier j'ai assisté à un séminaire avec le Dr en Linguistique Patrick Charaudeau et il ne savait pas comment traduire *"la langue de bois",* il disait que l'on povait traduire comme "lenguaje o discurso engañoso" mais qu'ilest difficile d'en trouver une bonne traduction.
Bien cordialement.


----------



## Nanon

El problema es que traducir "la langue de bois" como "lenguaje o discurso engañoso" me parece demasiado simplista. Es un lenguaje "formateado", "prefabricado", en clave de eufemismo (v. los ejemplos de Paquit&), pero para quien tiene la clave, no hay engaño.

Un autre exemple (inventé mais vraisemblable) : "Le FMI se félicite de la volonté des pays européens de réformer les retraites". La palabra clave es _volonté_: los países no lo han hecho todavía. Hay que entender que se trata de una orden terminante...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Una mezcla de lo propuesto:
- retórica vacía
Ver y decirme si en muchos de estos caso no corresponde _a langue de bois_.
Yo creo que sí.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GR13

¡Hola!,¿Podrían ayudarme con la interpretación de la frase "J'en ai marre des *langues de bois*"?
*El contexto es una persona que vive rodeada de hipocresía.
Mi intento fue: "Estoy harto de *chismes/patrañas"*.

Gracias por la ayuda que me puedan dar.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Está en el diccionario de WR:


> langue de bois:  lenguaje estereotipado.


Se podría utilizar "palabras huecas" o "palabrerías".

Adjunto este diccionario de expresiones. Proponen "lengua de madera" pero no creo que sea lo más habitual:
http://www.dictionnairefrancaisespagnol.net/dictionnaire_francais_espagnol.pdf


> *Lengua de madera* (langue de bois): expresión francesa que introduce ambigüedad en el discurso, y lo convierte en incomprensible, retórico, hueco.


----------



## GR13

***

Muchas Gracias Tina. Muy amable de verdad.


----------



## Omix

Aunque hace mucho de esta consulta, a la *"langue de bois" *de los políticos o de cualquier persona, se le llama *demagogia*. Un saludo


----------



## Henry Days

Omix said:


> Aunque hace mucho de esta consulta, a la *"langue de bois" *de los políticos o de cualquier persona, se le llama *demagogia*. Un saludo



En mi opinión, no es lo mismo. La demagogia es una acción, la "langue de bois" es un tipo de discurso. Si un político dice "yo le doy pan y circo a todo el pueblo", hace demagogia pero sin "langue de bois". Que la demagogia se asocie a menudo con la "langue de bois", no implica que sean la misma cosa.

En lingüística leí muchas veces "lengua de madera" como traducción a "langue de bois". No tiene el mismo efecto, pero en la academia se sabe que es un concepto utilizado por los franceses. Me parece bien la traducción de "lenguaje estereotipado".


----------



## lunar

Hola:

Yo estaría de acuerdo con "demagogia" en la práctica se oye frecuentemente en la prensa para calificar ese lenguaje vacuo. También me parece haber leído u oído en el mismo sentido la expresión "discurso de paja" o "pura paja" para designar las expresiones superfluas en un discurso político o en cualquier escrito que abusa de la palabrería para decir poca cosa. No tengo fuentes a la mano, es lo que recuerdo en mi experiencia personal. En cambio, "lengua de madera" nunca lo he oído. A ver qué opinan los demás...


----------



## yannalan

Estoy de acuerdo con Cintia e Martine "palabras vacias', demagogia es otra cosa.


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:

Recientemente descubrí:
vanilocuencia
(que "à ma grande honte" no conocía).
Pienso que si se le añade el adjetivo "política" nos acercaríamos bastante a la langue de bois francesa.


> 1. f. Verbosidad inútil e insustancial.


Spanish Definition from RAE - WordReference.com

En un contexto preciso, el de las palabras hueras de ciertos políticos, creo que pensaría en esta langue de bois.
¿Sus opiniones? ¿Voy desencaminado?


----------



## nicduf

La langue de bois se caractérise par l'emploi d'"éléments de langage" (expression très à la mode) convenus qui sont souvent bien loin de la vérité. Ces éléments de langage sont d'ailleurs souvent fournis au personnel politique par une instance de leur parti et c'est amusant ( façon de parler!) car ceux qui appartiennent au même parti emploient tous les mêmes formules ampoulées et creuses qui permettent d'éviter de regarder la vérité en face.
Lenguaje estereotipado me semble assez bien traduire la langue de bois.


----------



## Nanon

@Madame Barberin : me gusta la "vanilocuencia", pero le falta aquel toque de "neolengua" orwelliana...


----------



## nicduf

"vanilocuencia" veut sans doute dire ""éloquence vaine" et me semble bien convenir pour traduire "langue de bois".


----------



## Nanon

Justement, tu disais que le langage stéréotypé te semblait assez bien convenir pour traduire la "langue de bois". C'est ce qu'il me semble manquer à l' "éloquence vaine" ou au "discours creux". C'est à cause de cette difficulté que les traductions littérales mentionnées par la Wikipédia espagnole deviennent plus fréquentes.


----------



## nicduf

Il faudrait trouver une tournure qui exprime à la fois le caractère stéréotypé, préfabriqué et par voie de conséquence creux et vain d'un tel langage. Cela dépasse largement mes compétences en espagnol, hélas!


----------



## Nanon

Pas qu'en espagnol : si tu parcours les articles correspondant à la langue de bois dans d'autres langues sur Wikipédia,  ou les fils des sous-forums francophones ici même, tu verras beaucoup de traductions du genre "xyloglosse", voire du mot-à-mot. Sauf les Allemands, qui disent "langue de béton" : c'est encore plus dur que le bois


----------



## swift

Hola:

Se podría echar mano del adjetivo “acartonado”.


----------



## eno2

lembisico said:


> Hola,
> 
> Para mí, se refiere esencialmente al lenguaje político, por eso diría "políticamente correcto". Pero espera más opiniones.
> 
> chau.



Je peux accepter que vous n'aimez pas le POCO,  mais le POCO ne cherche pas à éviter de répondre clairement. Si clairement qu'on si oppose facilement en toute connaissance de cause.



yserien said:


> Parler "sans pelos en la lengua" est une façon de parler que n'a rien à voir avec langue de bois. C'est un parler clair,direct,sincère, sans ambages qui va droit au coeur des gens. Les hommes politiques, eux, parlent d'une manière tout á fait différent, comme tout le monde sait.


C'est vrai que ça n'a rien a voir avec "langue de bois"

Mais ça a tout a voir avec "sans langue de bois".

CHICS compare "sin pelos en la lengua" avec "sans langue de bois" et non avec "langue de bois".  Vous avez tourné la chose sur la tête...


> CHICS:
> 
> La frase c'est celuici:
> On se demandera s'il vaut mieux etre le fils a Madonna ou de Michael Jackson... on parlera *sans langue de bois.*
> (Benjamin Castaldi, sur page 26 du Metro)
> 
> Pourrait etre ça *sin pelos en la lengua?*
> Ici jerga política c'est clair que ça ne marche pas... ;-)





swift said:


> Hola:
> 
> Se podría echar mano del adjetivo “acartonado”.




Buena idea.

¡Y como vas a decir, utilizando "acartonado"

"On va parler sans langue de bois"?

Yo no me atrevo.


----------



## swift

eno2 said:


> ¡Y como vas a decir, utilizando "acartonado"


Buenos días.

Me refería a que el sintagma nominal que se escogiere podrá ser calificado mediante ese adjetivo para recoger el semantismo al que apuntaba Nanon.


----------

